# Screenshot do vosso desktop

## source

Pessoal da língua portuguesa, sei que já existem muitas "threads" destas, mas gostava de aqui ver submetidos os screenshots da comunidade que fala português.

Aqui fica o meu.

 :Cool: 

----------

## humpback

A algum tempo que nao me dedico a um desktop l33t.

Aqui fica um dos tempos do gnome 1.2. Chamo a atenção já que contem uma imagem que pode ser considerada pr0n (eu nao considero). Chamo ainda a atenção para o facto de quase tudo ser transparente (ate o xmms  :Smile:  ). E de a data do file ser de Abril de 2002, antes da moda dos icons redondinhos estilo OSX.

----------

## source

Para gnome 1.2, está muito bom até.   :Wink: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Olá!

Aqui vão os meus:

Venus

http://www.aydown.hpg.com.br/dados/tmp/venus03.jpg

Phobos (que por sinal eu tive que formatar e reinstalar)

http://www.angusyoung.kit.net/shots/linux/ss31.jpg

Mais screenshots aqui:

http://www.angusyoung.kit.net/sshots.htm

----------

## iJ

source,

   gostei das tuas icons. Quais são? Sou novos nestas andanças de 

   embonecar desktops.  :Very Happy: 

Jorge

----------

## source

Obrigado,

Os icons são os Noia, podes fazer o download de art.gnome.org ou sacar a ebuild aqui.

----------

## iJ

obrigado!

----------

## BeHive

tah aki

----------

## source

Pelos vistos o pessoal gosta muito de Gnome.   :Smile: 

----------

## BeHive

 *source wrote:*   

> Pelos vistos o pessoal gosta muito de Gnome.  

 

nahhh.. okeh q te leva a pensar isso?  :Razz: P

----------

## papa-osculos

Olá   :Laughing: 

Que tal o meu desktop ? 

Podem seguir este link  http://papa-osculos.kicks-ass.org/files/screenshots/mydesktop.jpeg

Espero que gostem   :Razz: 

Um grande bem haja para todos voçês

----------

## AngusYoung

Bonito pra caramba seu sistema papa-osculos ...

Não vão ficar bravos se eu postar mais um link para um shot minha né?

 :Very Happy: 

http://www.otavio021.hpg.com.br/venus01.jpg

----------

## God_Lx

Bem jah k estamos numa de Screenshots... Aki fika  a minha... 

Ainda n estou a correr Gentoo, isso eh Debian, mas faço tenções de meter gentoo ainda nestes tempos proximos... 

Heh contem comigo para vos atazanar a cabeça com duvidas  :Smile: 

Link Pah Screenshot: http://darksky.home.sapo.pt/Screenshot.jpg

----------

## source

Boas,

um update, agora com fluxbox.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## papa-osculos

Ora aqui vai um update do meu também.

Source obrigado pela dica do idesk   :Razz:  . Já queria ter incluído uns icons à algum tempo.

Aqui vai o link: http://papa-osculos.kicks-ass.org/files/screenshots/laptop2.jpeg

----------

## papa-osculos

Bem, instalei gnome2 para ver como era e aqui está um link para a minha desktop   :Laughing: 

http://papa-osculos.kicks-ass.org/files/screenshots/laptop-gnome.png

----------

## RoadRunner

Bem, visto que faltam shots de KDE, aqui fica o meu desktop. A consola em framebuffer tem tb a mesma imagem, é altamente ver a cara das pessoas a olhar para a consola e a perguntar que widow manager é aquele, hehehe

http://rjlouro.org/shot2.png

----------

## AngusYoung

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Bem, visto que faltam shots de KDE, aqui fica o meu desktop. A consola em framebuffer tem tb a mesma imagem, é altamente ver a cara das pessoas a olhar para a consola e a perguntar que widow manager é aquele, hehehe
> 
> http://rjlouro.org/shot2.png

 

Gostei do seu gkrellm ... É um tema isso? Aonde você conseguiu?

Abraços

----------

## RoadRunner

Sim, é um tema, chama-se "invisible" e podes sacar do site do gkrellm. Fica aqui o link directo:

http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/invisible.tar.gz

----------

## papa-osculos

Bem, só falta mesmo um screenshot do kde   :Laughing: 

Aqui fica um link para a pic do meu desktop em kde...

http://papa-osculos.kicks-ass.org/files/screenshots/laptop-kde.png

----------

## Kaspanatola

Olá, cá está a minha contribuição, espero que gostem.

http://ithaca.ath.cx/images/shots/shot5.jpg

shots mais antigos em:

http://ithaca.ath.cx/images/shots/

----------

## AngrA

Não faz nem uma semana que instalei o gentoo, e nem sei mudar quase nada ainda no linux..  :Razz: 

mas ta ai a minha shot.

http://www.drgrein.trix.net/Downloads/Shot01.jpg

----------

## Proton

Way to go Kaspanatola! NWN rula   :Very Happy: 

Só não deixo aqui uma do meu porque é o standard look do KDE 3.1. Keramik é muito fixe hehe. Mas gosto do que têm postado aqui, continuem!

----------

## source

Boas,

Aqui fica mais um update.

 :Cool: 

----------

## papa-osculos

Aqui fica um update do meu laptop   :Very Happy: 

Cada vez mais estou inclinado para usar KDE...

Aqui fica o link:

http://papa-osculos.kicks-ass.org/files/screenshots/laptop-kde1.png

----------

## RoadRunner

Wow.... muito interessante.... Já agora, pelo que percebo tás a usar karamba para mostrar os detalhes de processador, etc. Pelo estilo dos icons, estás a usar os icones Noia. Agora, o kicker é que não sei como o colocaste assim! e já agora, funcionalmente, tá como OSX ou são apenas icones normais? diz lá como fizeste, tou curioso =)) tb quero =)

----------

## papa-osculos

 :Laughing: 

Usei o superkaramba tanto na bar em cima como na bar em baixo. Ocultei o kicker...

Os themes podem ser encontrados no kde-look.org, mas já agora só descobri o superkaramba graças ao yagami o mestre do desktop   :Laughing: 

Aqui deixo um link para o desktop dele...

http://yagami.deviantart.com

emerge -s superkaramba já está no portage

----------

## RoadRunner

Obrigado =) vou explorar esta novidade para mim, hehe =)

----------

## source

WOW

Lindo, não há condições. Vou mudar para KDE!

----------

## source

Boas,

Venho aqui deixar um update do meu gnome desktop. Click

Se gostar de kde, este será o meu último gnome desktop.

 :Cool: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Bem, eu tou a gostar muito do superkaramba =)) só me falta mesmo arranjar solução para uma barra pequena para o dock de aplicações e uma tasklist pequena. Vou explorar o que se arranja por ai. Se entretanto souberem de alguma coisa digam.

----------

## papa-osculos

 *Quote:*   

> Bem, eu tou a gostar muito do superkaramba =)) só me falta mesmo arranjar solução para uma barra pequena para o dock de aplicações e uma tasklist pequena. Vou explorar o que se arranja por ai. Se entretanto souberem de alguma coisa digam.

 

Ainda bem   :Laughing: 

Mas alguns themes já trazem a taskbar pelo menos a do KDE, contudo para eu ter acesso ao menu do KDE tenho que ter a kicker activa. A minha nesta foto está escondida....

----------

## humpback

Pois, eu estou a usar o theme RoundBar do superkaramba, que peca por os icons terem de ser .png, e o facto de não ter um local onde esteja uma listagem das apps a correr. Por isso acabo por ter a barra normal do kde em tamanho pequeno no cimo.....

Outra cena que gostaria era na parte dos desktops virtuais ter uma ideia de quais tem janelas abertas........

Outra coisa seria mudar o tamanho da barra de baixo, mas isso ainda nao vi se é trivial ou não.

----------

## jacz

Aqui o meu *shot , rodando  WM.

http://www.jacz.kit.net/img/shot.jpg

----------

## humpback

 *jacz wrote:*   

> Aqui o meu *shot , rodando  WM.
> 
> http://www.jacz.kit.net/img/shot.jpg

 

Se isto fosse o deviant art alguem iria perguntar se isto seria pron ou arte.

O wall paper gostei, o resto .........

Valeu pelo wallpaper...

----------

## DataShark

http://www.sacarneiro.org/shot/screenshot-gentoo-10052003.png

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *DataShark wrote:*   

> http://www.sacarneiro.org/shot/screenshot-gentoo-10052003.png

 zugzwang? Pergunto-me o que será!  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## DataShark

 *PT_LAmb wrote:*   

>  *DataShark wrote:*   http://www.sacarneiro.org/shot/screenshot-gentoo-10052003.png zugzwang? Pergunto-me o que será! 
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Ricardo Cordeiro 

 

zugzwang [German:  'tsuːktsvaŋ] (Chess)

noun

1  	a position in which one player can move only with loss or severe disadvantage

verb

2  	[transitive]  to manoeuvre (one's opponent) into a zugzwang

[ETYMOLOGY: from German, from Zug a pull, tug + Zwang force, compulsion] 

3       A German term for the obligation to move. All legal moves lead to a worsening of the position. The concept is an important weapon in the endgame, and occasionally arises in the middle game.

----------

## PH34R-M3

Pa, sorry a pergunta lamer, mas onde arranjo esses fundos todos?

Tipo, são imagens certo?

Então onde arranjo isso? Os vossos tão nices...

----------

## BrainMaster

o primeiro screenshot que posto... a correr fluxbox 0.9.3  :Very Happy: 

sshot

----------

## papa-osculos

Oi pessoal,

aqui fica um update do meu desktop no laptop.

http://papa-osculos.kicks-ass.org/files/screenshots/laptop-kde-031003.png

Kde + Superkaramba... 

Abraço 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, aqui vai minha shot mais atual:

http://www.angusy.brturbo.com/shots/phobos/screen41.jpg

Gnome 2.4 + Wallpaper do Iced Earth + x-chat 2.0.4

----------

## jbrazio

Aqui está o screenshot do meu.  :Smile: 

```
judith root # uname -a

Linux judith 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 #3 Sun Aug 17 20:55:21 WEST 2003 i586 AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

judith root #
```

----------

## fungo

www.warphayze.hpg.com.br/desktop4.png

A beleza do Enlightenment é insuperavel  :Surprised: 

----------

## jbrazio

 *fungo wrote:*   

> www.warphayze.hpg.com.br/desktop4.png
> 
> A beleza do Enlightenment é insuperavel :o

 

Possuimos conceitos de beleza totalmente diferentes.. :)

----------

## TheJackal

E aqui ta o meu desktop (actualizado de vez em quando) : http://www.navero.co.uk/misc/xerxes.png

_ObSeSsIoN_ @ PTnet (#gentoo)

----------

## jcarlos

boas =P

também tenho que postar minha screenshot

meu gnome-2.4:

http://www.brasil.terravista.pt/Ipanema/2665/gnomescreen-10-2003.png

meu antigo gnome-2.2 /c o tema bluecurve da redhat   (disponivel em x11-themes/redhat-artwork) :

http://www.brasil.terravista.pt/Ipanema/2665/screenshot-gnome.png

já tentei utilizar o kde, em muitos casos ele é até mais rapido que o gnome, mas eu não gosto da aparencia carregada dele (tem texto demais nas janelas/menus.)  também não achei um tema bonito pra ele  (cansei de aparências em 3D.. cansa muito a vista)

----------

## XtIoN

epa, vcs tem uns desktops muito loucos.. já percebi que isso funciona com o gnome ou kde, mas eu tenho os dois instalados e não chega aos calcanhares dos desktops ke vi, tenho janelas por todos os lados do startx (umas cenas verdes, etc)..  :Laughing: 

Como devem reparar ainda estou muito verde no linux   :Embarassed:   , se me pudessem dar uns sites, docs, etc que me podesse ajudar..

cumps

----------

## AngusYoung

 *XtIoN wrote:*   

> epa, vcs tem uns desktops muito loucos.. já percebi que isso funciona com o gnome ou kde, mas eu tenho os dois instalados e não chega aos calcanhares dos desktops ke vi, tenho janelas por todos os lados do startx (umas cenas verdes, etc).. 
> 
> Como devem reparar ainda estou muito verde no linux    , se me pudessem dar uns sites, docs, etc que me podesse ajudar..
> 
> cumps

 

Dá uma olhada em http://art.gnome.org e no  http://www.deviantart.com/.

----------

## DomiX

Bom dia  :Smile: 

Ai vai os meus screenshot do meu FluxBox   :Cool: 

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/djdomics/screenshot/domiX.png

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/djdomics/screenshot/scratch.png

Feliz ano novo   :Razz: 

A+

----------

## AngusYoung

Gosto desta thread   :Cool: 

Aí vão meus desktops atuais:

http://www.angusy.brturbo.com/shots/phobos/screen45.jpg e 

http://www.angusy.brturbo.com/shots/venus/venus07.jpg

----------

## trbecker

http://www.sasquati.hpg.com.br/20030108.png.

Meu ultimo shot (depois eu compilei uma kernel custom e fodeu o driver da nvidia   :Wink:  )

----------

## trbecker

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *XtIoN wrote:*   epa, vcs tem uns desktops muito loucos.. já percebi que isso funciona com o gnome ou kde, mas eu tenho os dois instalados e não chega aos calcanhares dos desktops ke vi, tenho janelas por todos os lados do startx (umas cenas verdes, etc).. 
> 
> Como devem reparar ainda estou muito verde no linux    , se me pudessem dar uns sites, docs, etc que me podesse ajudar..
> 
> cumps 
> ...

 

se me permite, acrescentaria http://gdesklets.gnome.org

----------

## Xterminator

 *sasquati wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*    *XtIoN wrote:*   epa, vcs tem uns desktops muito loucos.. já percebi que isso funciona com o gnome ou kde, mas eu tenho os dois instalados e não chega aos calcanhares dos desktops ke vi, tenho janelas por todos os lados do startx (umas cenas verdes, etc).. 
> 
> Como devem reparar ainda estou muito verde no linux    , se me pudessem dar uns sites, docs, etc que me podesse ajudar..
> 
> cumps 
> ...

 

http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org é o correto.

----------

## domus-br

 *Xterminator wrote:*   

>  *sasquati wrote:*    *AngusYoung wrote:*    *XtIoN wrote:*   epa, vcs tem uns desktops muito loucos.. já percebi que isso funciona com o gnome ou kde, mas eu tenho os dois instalados e não chega aos calcanhares dos desktops ke vi, tenho janelas por todos os lados do startx (umas cenas verdes, etc).. 
> 
> Como devem reparar ainda estou muito verde no linux    , se me pudessem dar uns sites, docs, etc que me podesse ajudar..
> 
> cumps 
> ...

 

Xterminator na area?  e ai cara sumido heim!   :Smile:   tudo bom ae

ta usando gentoo tb?

----------

## Festrati

Sempre venho por aqui e ainda naum tinha postado um desktop

http://www.semad.am.gov.br:8080/festrati/mydesk.jpg

gnome 2.4.1 gimp2 e uma mistura do tema do tux icon com H2Ogtk2

----------

## bbj

Atualizado e agora com alpha-blending: http://itajuba.vectorstar.net/screenshots/bbj_xdfb.jpg

 :Wink: 

----------

## nafre

Desktop Nafre1

Desktop Nafre2

Desktop 1

 Fluxbox

 Mozilla

 Gkerllm

 xterm

Desktop 2

 Fluxbox

 Xchat

 Gkerllm

Nota:

 Minha partição de 3.7 Gb com 1.6 ocupado!

 Kernel 2.4.43

----------

